# Update on Bo X Gretchen



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Gretchen's basal temp started dropping last night, and just now reached the vital below 99F mark. She's absolutely HUGE (poor girl looks like a potbelly pig), so we are hoping for some wonderfully healthy puppies. First time mom, so keep your fingers crossed for a safe delivery. There are still some spots left on the reservation list in case anyone is interested in a pup. These pups are going to be working dogs.  








A Bocephus pup at 2 weeks

Momma:
























Dad:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow, Sarah! Exciting!!!! =D>


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Yep! We've already set up the video baby monitor in her birthing "den" (a spare bedroom that looks more like an OR than a part of a house) and she's been nesting like crazy, so we know it's soon. The temp just confirmed it'll be in the next 24-36hrs. Ugh, I know I will trash a LOT of pairs of pants in the last month the pups are around. Maybe I should just grab a couple leg sleeves and walk around in those? :twisted: 
We're going to keep a couple to train for Schutzhund or ASR. Of course, that depends on if I ever find people to train with again........ :?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Do you have an idea of how many there are?


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

We didn't do any x-rays because we didn't want to stress Gretchie out, we have an ultrasound scheduled to be done at the breeder's on Monday, but I doubt she'll hold thoses pups until then. She's much larger than Reba (same sized dog) was when she was preg. and she had 7, so we're expecting either a LOT of pups, or big ones. Since she's a first timer (just turned 2), we don't have anything to go on except that the litter she was born in was a 12 pup litter.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah Hall said:


> .........We're going to keep a couple to train for Schutzhund or ASR. Of course, that depends on if I ever find people to train with again........ :?


Are you near the Oviedo Schutzhund Club?


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, the breeder is closer than I am. You know anyone involved in it?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah Hall said:


> Well, the breeder is closer than I am. You know anyone involved in it?


No, I just had the impression from other boards that your area had lots of training opportunities. I actually know zero first-hand! :lol: 

Is that not the case?


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh, well there's plenty of places that say they train... but I wouldn't trust them training my cat, let alone a schutzhund/ASR dog! I might get back to training with Mike S. and Patrick M. I don't know... No pups yet, but she's panting heavier!!


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

I gotta get going... she's having babies! 2 males so far, 1 large sliver sable and 1 regular sized black and tan! I'll post later today or tomorrow on the total of pups!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah Hall said:


> I gotta get going... she's having babies! 2 males so far, 1 large sliver sable and 1 regular sized black and tan! I'll post later today or tomorrow on the total of pups!


WOO-HOO!!! BABIES ON WDF AGAIN!!!  \/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Are they ready yet?    :wink:


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Alright... I couldn't get pics (was too busy reviving a pup and making sure he stayed alive), but she's a proud momma of 9 big pups! I'll get pics on Wed. when I go back there to examine the babies.
We should've known she was just about to pop, though. 30 mins before the first baby came, Bo and Reba all of a sudden started fighting while on their potty break together. Reba only gets testy with Bo when another female has/very near having pups.
So just wanted to post mom and babies are doing good, and I PROMISE to have pics ASAP!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

=D> \/ =D>


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok, so they're a little late, but puppy pics are now in the photo gallery. I'll get better pics next week.


----------

